# Warum hat Nicolai die Produktion von Effigear-Bikes eingestellt?



## KloBoBBerLe (25. Juni 2020)

Weiß jemand etwas Genaueres über die Hintergründe?

War das Effigear-Getriebe vielleicht zu fehleranfällig (bzw. - ist es das jetzt immer noch)?


----------



## S-H-A (25. Juni 2020)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Weiß jemand etwas Genaueres über die Hintergründe?
> 
> War das Effigear-Getriebe vielleicht zu fehleranfällig (bzw. - ist es das jetzt immer noch)?


Frag doch einfach bei Nicolai.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KloBoBBerLe (25. Juni 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Frag doch einfach bei Nicolai.



Das hiesige Forum hat sich bereits in der Vergangenheit oftmals durch wertvolle Insider-Informationen ausgezeichnet...


----------



## S-H-A (25. Juni 2020)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Das hiesige Forum hat sich bereits in der Vergangenheit oftmals durch wertvolle Insider-Informationen ausgezeichnet...


Klar, aber so wie ich die Jungs bei Nicolai kennen gelernt habe, geben die bei solchen Fragen gerne Auskunft.


----------



## r.u.e.d.i (26. Juni 2020)

hier im Techsheet des Ion G16 unter FAQ (Frage 6) findest du die Antwort. Die Details müsste man sich wohl erfragen...






						Nicolai-ION-G16-Tech_Sheet-2019 - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## Deleted 524840 (27. Juni 2020)

Hatte mal vor Jahren ein Gespräch mit den Jungs: Das Effi sei _angeblich_ zu fehleranfällig gewesen - und Pinion war dann halt schon richtig groß und hat alles platt gemacht. 

Aus marktwirtschaftlicher Sicht wollte man wohl keine zwei Getriebe von unterschiedlichen Herstellern verbauen...

Das Effi hat einige Vorteile gegenüber dem Pinion - und ich würde mir nach wie vor wünschen, dass Kalle das Effi wieder verbaut (evtl. ist dies als Custom ja immer noch möglich...)


----------



## Deleted 524840 (27. Juni 2020)

hmmm... nochmal...: 
also so weit wie ich mich erinnern kann, war hier im Nicolai-Fred nix von unzufriedenen Effi-Usern oder Qualitätsmängeln am Getriebe zu lesen...

Die wenigen Effi-Fahrer (drei oder vier) die ich jemals im Bikepark getroffen habe, haben alle einen ganz zufriedenen Eindruck gemacht...


----------



## wolfi_1 (28. Juni 2020)

Meine Vermutung ist dass beim Verbauen des Effigear das Einbaugehäuse im Rahmen nur sehr geringe Abweichungen von den Sollmaßen haben darf und deshalb die einfacher zu verbauende Pinion Lösung das Rennen gemacht hat.
Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (30. Juni 2020)

SPORT_IM_OSTEN schrieb:


> Das Effi hat einige Vorteile gegenüber dem Pinion - und ich würde mir nach wie vor wünschen, dass Kalle das Effi wieder verbaut (evtl. ist dies als Custom ja immer noch möglich...)



Welche Vorteile meinst Du da im Detail?

Mir ist nur der Vorteil des beim Effi wegfallenden Ketten-/Riemenspanners bekannt.


----------



## Gefahradler (1. Juli 2020)

weitere Vorteile aus meiner Sicht:

Der hohe Drehpunkt ohne Umlenkungen
einfacher Aufbau
Möglichkeit einen Sram Tigger zu verwenden


----------



## Deleted 524840 (1. Juli 2020)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Welche Vorteile meinst Du da im Detail?
> 
> Mir ist nur der Vorteil des beim Effi wegfallenden Ketten-/Riemenspanners bekannt.




Ich meinte z.B. die Möglichkeit 3 unterschiedliche Schaltgriffe verwenden zu können. 

Und den Wegfall des Riemenspanners. 

Und die Möglichkeit die Anzahl der Gänge zu verändern. 

Und den leichten Gewichtsvorteil. 

Ausserdem hatte ich beim Effi das Gefühl, dass hier auch der Endverbraucher kleinere Reparaturen / Wartungen selbst durchführen kann (zumindest leichter, als es beim Pinion der Fall ist...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (9. Juli 2020)

Mein Anakin hat jetzt 4100 km, 58.000 hm und 76.000 tm auf dem Tacho.
Es wird artgerecht bewegt und das Getriebe läuft zuverlässig.

Wenn man nicht gerade 2 Linke Hände hat, kann man das Getriebe ohne Spezialwerkzeug zerlegen und wieder zusammen bauen. Das Schaltseil ist allerdings kein Standard, da werde ich mir mal eins auf Lager legen.

Edit: Bei Pinion benötigt man schon zum wecheln vom Kettenblatt Spezialwerkzeug und einen Drehmomentschlüssel für Linksgewinde der 40 nm abkann.

Wenn interesse besteht, kann ich eine Probefahrt mit Effigear vs. Pinion anbieten. (beide Bikes Größe M, abgestimmt auf 180cm, Sl 83 cm, Gewicht 78kg)


----------



## Endurowanderer (10. Dezember 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Mein Anakin hat jetzt 4100 km, 58.000 hm und 76.000 tm auf dem Tacho.
> Es wird artgerecht bewegt und das Getriebe läuft zuverlässig.
> 
> Wenn man nicht gerade 2 Linke Hände hat, kann man das Getriebe ohne Spezialwerkzeug zerlegen und wieder zusammen bauen. Das Schaltseil ist allerdings kein Standard, da werde ich mir mal eins auf Lager legen.
> ...



Wie schätzt Du denn die Unterschiede der beiden Getriebe ein? Bezüglich Wirkungsgrad(!) Schaltbarkeit, Geräuschentwicklung usw.
Hat sich ein "Liebling" herauskristallisiert? Wenn ja, was war ausschlaggebend?


----------



## Speedskater (10. Dezember 2022)

Guggsdu hier

und hier

und hier

Zum Thema Zahnriemen


----------



## Endurowanderer (13. Dezember 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Guggsdu hier
> 
> und hier
> 
> ...



Besten Dank! 


Edith fragt: Man kann beim Effigear beim herunterschalten den Gang vorwählen und sobald man den Antrieb entlastet, flutscht dieser 'rein.
Kann man auch mehr als einen Gang vom aktuellen entfernt vorwählen, dass also bei Entlastung des Antriebs Gänge übersprungen werden, oder geht das nur in Einerschritten?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2022)

Endurowanderer schrieb:


> Besten Dank!
> 
> 
> Edith fragt: Man kann beim Effigear beim herunterschalten den Gang vorwählen und sobald man den Antrieb entlastet, flutscht dieser 'rein.
> Kann man auch mehr als einen Gang vom aktuellen entfernt vorwählen, dass also bei Entlastung des Antriebs Gänge übersprungen werden, oder geht das nur in Einerschritten?



Mann kann alle 9 auch auf einmal vorwählen.

G.


----------

